# UWLS has just arrvied!!!



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

When should i start taking them? Maybe tomorrow morning. Little scared!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

1 in the morning on an empty stomach is best for most


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

And wait 30mins before you eat to stop the insulin release from messing with the yhombine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wtf is it?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ultimate Weight Loss Stack


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah lol


----------



## graemewh (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered mine Wednesday any idea when I will receive?


----------

